# Wörter, Worte



## romenk

Voxy said:
			
		

> *Worte* wird hier höchstwahrscheinlich im Sinne von *das, was Du gesagt/geschrieben hast* verwendet.
> 
> *Wörter* (als Plural von Wort) klingt abfällig und ist hier höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gemeint.


Um den Unterschied zwischen *Worte* und *Wörter *ein kleines bißchen klarer zu machen - ein Satz enthält *Worte*, *Wörter *dagegen findet man im Wörterbuch.

Stimmt's, liebe Mutterschpachler?



Besser so, Voxy?


----------



## Voxy

romenk said:


> Um es ein kleines bißchen klarer zu machen - ein Satz enthält *Worte*, *Wörter *dagegen findet man im Wörterbuch.
> 
> Stimmt's, liebe Mutterschpachler?


Deine Worte verstehe ich leider nicht, obwohl alle Wörter
in deinem Satz für sich genommen Sinn ergeben.  

Nein im Ernst, mir fehlen die Worte! Ein Satz enthält selbstverständlich Wörter.
Er besteht aus Wörtern, aus zahlreichen Wörtern. Ohne es jetzt nachgeschlagen zu haben,
bin ich davon überzeugt, dass "Worte" - wenn überhaupt - ein sehr alter Plural des 
Wortes "Wort" ist und heute eigentlich nur noch idiomatisch als Bezeichnung für etwas 
*Gesagtes* beziehungsweise *Geschriebenes* verwendet wird. 

Beispiele siehe oben. 
oder:
_Die Worte des Bundeskanzlers...
Der Bundestrainer hatte viele Worte über (...) verloren.
Meine Worte werden ja nicht gehört._

Ich könnte noch viele Worte darüber verlieren und mir
viele Wörter ausdenken, um meine Worte damit passend
einzukleiden. Aber ich denke, das waren jetzt klare Worte,
vielleicht ein paar Wörter zuviel. 



EDIT: Ich kann natürlich auch sagen:
wieder gestrichen

Voxy


----------



## romenk

Voxy said:


> ...vielleicht ein paar Wörter zuviel.
> Voxy


 
Nicht im geringsten, danke sehr für deine Worte.

Aber ein Satz ist doch etwas Gesagtes oder Geschriebenes, nicht wahr? 

Edit:  Das ist eben, was ich meine, wir sind uns einig. Ich habe nur versucht, dir ein Loch in den Bauch zu fragen. Mit einigem Erfolg, ich hoffe.


----------



## Voxy

romenk said:


> Um den Unterschied zwischen *Worte* und *Wörter * ein kleines bißchen deutlicher zu machen - ein Satz enthält *Worte*, *Wörter *dagegen findet man im Wörterbuch.
> 
> Stimmt's, liebe Mutterschpachler?
> 
> 
> 
> Besser so, Voxy?




Gängig ist, zumindest dort, wo ich herkomme, *Wörter*. Vielleicht 
gibt es Muttersprachler, die das anders sehen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Voxy

romenk said:


> Nicht im geringsten, danke sehr.
> 
> Aber ein Satz ist doch etwas Gesagtes oder Geschriebenes, nicht wahr?



Technisch gesehen hast du Recht. Ein Satz kann Teil von etwas Gesagtem
oder Geschriebem sein. 
In unserem Beispiel bezieht sich "Worte" auf den Inhalt des Gesagten
beziehungsweise Geschriebenen. "Wörter" dagegen bezeichnet die Teile
aus denen der Satz besteht. 

Technisch gesehen ist es nicht wirklich falsch zu sagen:
*Deine Wörter wecken in mir so viele Fragen... *
aber der Urheber bezieht sich eindeutig auf den Inhalt 
des Geschriebenen, er verweist auf die Bedeutung des Geschriebenen,
auf das Gemeinte. Deswegen kann der Urheber des oben zitierten Satzes
auch nur meinen:
*Deine Worte wecken in mir so viele Fragen... *

Nur wenn der Urheber des oben zitierten Satzes sich tatsächlich 
auf bestimmte Wörter (weil sie ihm zum Beispiel gefallen haben 
oder er sie nicht genau verstanden hat) aus einer Korrespondenz bezieht, macht der
Satz 
*Deine Wörter (nämlich die Wörter, die Du in deinem Brief verwendet hast) wecken in mir so viele Fragen... *
Sinn. 

In allen anderen Fällen ist nur der Satz
*Deine Worte (nämlich das, was Du mir geschrieben/gesagt hast) wecken in mir so viele Fragen... *
sinnvoll.

Voxy


----------



## Voxy

romenk said:


> Nicht im geringsten, danke sehr für deine Worte.
> 
> Aber ein Satz ist doch etwas Gesagtes oder Geschriebenes, nicht wahr? Das ist, was ich meine, wir sind uns einig. Ich habe nur versucht, dir ein Loch in den Bauch zu fragen. Mit einigem Erfolg, ich hoffe.



Ach daher weht der Wind. Allerdings hast Du mir eher Löcher in meine
Finger gefragt.


----------



## Whodunit

Voxy said:


> Gängig ist, zumindest dort, wo ich herkomme, *Wörter*. Vielleicht
> gibt es Muttersprachler, die das anders sehen. Ich bin gespannt.


 
Natürlich gibt es viele Muttersprachler, die die Unterscheidung zwischen _Wörter_ und _Worte_ nicht kennen, das ist aber nichts Außergewöhnliches. Im Grunde stimmt deine Erklärung. _Worte_ beziehen sich auf einen längeren Zusammenhang, _Wörter_ nur auf Teile eines Satzes.

Zur Etymologie: Die beiden Plurale _Worte_ und _Wörter_ müssen erst im Neuhochdeutschen entstanden sein. Ich kann dir die Formen für die einzelnen Sprachepochen der germanischen Sprache geben, falls es dir hilft:

(Muster: Sg. N, G - Pl. N, G)

ahd.: wort, wortes - wort, worto
mhd.: wort, wortes - wort, worte
altsächsisch: word, wordes - word fatu, wordo fato
gotisch: waúrd, waúrdis - waúrda, waúrdê

Hoffe, es hilft.


----------



## Aurin

Worte verwendet man immer dann, wenn es "wichtige" Worte sind bzw. die Worte einer "wichtigen" Person. Wie oben schon erwähnt können das zum Beispiel die Worte Gottes, des Bundespräsidenten, des Papstes... sein, es wird also hauptsächlich Wert auf den Inhalt der Worte gelegt. Wörter sind eher die grammatischen Bestandteile eines Satzes, also eher das Werkzeug, mit denen zum Beispiel auch "Worte" gebildet werden.
Bei Wörtern meint man einzelne Wörter, bei Worten werden Gedanken, Ideen, Botschaften etc. gemeint.


----------



## gaer

Years ago a German professor explained that if someone said, "Ich möchte einige Wörter sagen", he would expect something like a grocery list read out loud.


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> Years ago a German professor explained that if someone said, "Ich möchte einige Wörter sagen", he would expect something like a grocery list read out loud.


 
Das stimmt. Ich möchte einige Wörter sagen. Diese sind: "der, die, das, wir, ihr, sie, mögen, sein". 
_Was sagst du zu diesen Worten?_ bezieht sich auf den Satz. _Was sagst du zu diesen Wörtern?_ bezieht sich auf die Liste.
Wörter sind grammatische Einheiten, Lautgebilde bzw. eine Sammlung von Einzelwörtern.

Worte dagegen sind Sinneinheiten. Sie stehen zum Beispiel für "zusammenhängende Rede", "Ausspruch" und "Äußerung".

Deine Worte bestehen aus Wörtern. 

Das Sprichwort sagt also: "Deine Worte in Gottes Gehörgang".


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Das stimmt. Ich möchte einige Wörter sagen. Diese sind: "der, die, das, wir, ihr, sie, mögen, sein".
> _Was sagst du zu diesen Worten?_ bezieht sich auf den Satz. _Was sagst du zu diesen Wörtern?_ bezieht sich auf die Liste.
> Wörter sind grammatische Einheiten, Lautgebilde bzw. eine Sammlung von Einzelwörtern.
> 
> Worte dagegen sind Sinneinheiten. Sie stehen zum Beispiel für "zusammenhängende Rede", "Ausspruch" und "Äußerung".
> 
> Deine Worte bestehen aus Wörtern.
> 
> Das Sprichwort sagt also: "Deine Worte in Gottes Gehörgang".


Right:

"From your lips/mouth to God's ears." 

Gaer


----------



## Nanexa

Ich möchte Hutschi zustimmen.

Ich hatte die Begriffe _Worte/Wörter_ mal in einer sprachwissenschaftlichen Hausarbeit verwechselt.
Die Dozentin hat an den Rand geschrieben:
Worte = Aussagen z.B. Die Worte von xy waren weise
Wörter = Lexeme   ( Lexeme sind die Elemente des Wortschatzes einer Sprache)


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> Right:
> 
> "From your lips/mouth to God's ears."
> 
> Gaer


Nice one.


----------



## Voxy

Nanexa said:


> Ich möchte Hutschi zustimmen.
> 
> Ich hatte die Begriffe _Worte/Wörter_ mal in einer sprachwissenschaftlichen Hausarbeit verwechselt.
> Die Dozentin hat an den Rand geschrieben:
> Worte = Aussagen z.B. Die Worte von xy waren weise
> Wörter = Lexeme   ( Lexeme sind die Elemente des Wortschatzes einer Sprache)



Viele Muttersprachler verwechseln die Bedeutung dieser 
beiden Wörter. Und wenn man sie darauf aufmerksam macht, 
sind sie empört, ob der Worte, die man darüber verliert. 

(Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Nicht-Muttersprachler den Unterschied
der Bedeutung von *Worte* und *Wörter* nur in der regelmäßigen 
An- beziehungsweise Verwendung derselben begreifen 
(werden). )

Es ist eigentlich nicht so schwer:
*Worte* bezieht sich auf den Inhalt, man könnte sagen, auf die *Qualität*
des Gemeinten.
_Same in English as in *Mark my Words*. Gaer, prove me wrong, if you like so.
_

*Wörter* bezieht sich auf die _Entitäten_, aus denen ein Satz konstruiert 
wird, auf die einzelnen Bedeutungsträger, die zunächst nur *quantitativ* 
messbar sind. 
_Same in English as in *Too many words lost, to express so little.*. Again, prove me wrong.
_


Voxy


----------



## Hutschi

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung: Manchmal wird auch die Einzahl verwendet, um Gedanken darzustellen:

Das Wort zum Sonntag
Gottes Wort
Du hast das Wort (du darfst jetzt reden)
Wortmeldung
Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang! (statt "deine Worte")

Das ist dann nicht die Einzahl zu "Wörter" sondern zu "Worte" - oder eine eigenständige Wendung.


----------



## Nanexa

> Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang!



Eigentlich heißt das aber: Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. 

"Gehörgang" ist eher eine scherzhafte Abwandlung der ursprünglichen Redensart.


----------



## Voxy

Nanexa said:


> Eigentlich heißt das aber: Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.
> 
> "Gehörgang" ist eher eine scherzhafte Abwandlung der ursprünglichen Redensart.


So ist es.


----------



## martinka! :)

Voxy said:


> Ich könnte noch viele Worte darüber verlieren und mir
> viele Wörter ausdenken, um meine Worte damit passend
> einzukleiden. Aber ich denke, das waren jetzt klare Worte,
> vielleicht ein paar Wörter zuviel.


 

Wooow, du hast es toll gemacht!!!
Danke..Jetzt habe ich's auch verstanden.. 
M.


----------



## Voxy

martinka! :) said:


> Wooow, du hast es toll gemacht!!!
> Danke..Jetzt habe ich's auch verstanden..
> M.


Wirklich? Oder soll ich nochmal anfangen?


----------



## Suilan

Zwei Beispielsätze zu "Wort/Wörter"

1) "Genausogut" wird als ein Wort geschrieben, wenn das Adverb gemeint ist ("just as well"), als zwei Wörter, wenn ein Vergleich gemeint ist, d.h. jemand ist genauso gut wie ein anderer ("just as good as"), und als drei Wörter, wenn jemand genauso so gut ist, dass er den Kursus schafft. ("just good enough to")

2) "Him" in Himbeere ist für sich kein Wort, "Blau" in Blaubeere schon.

Zwei Beispielsätze zu "Worte"

3) Seine Worte berührten mich. -- I was moved by what he said.

4) Worte überzeugen niemanden. Lass Taten sprechen! -- You can't convince anyone by talking, only by deeds.


Zu obigen Beispielsätzen:

"..., aber natürlich habe ich andere Wörter verwendet" -- meaning, I didn't use words like "shit" and "sucks"

"..., aber natürlich nicht mit diesen Worten" -- meaning: I didn't say this sentence, but used more appropriate language.

Duden ("Richtiges und Gutes Deutsch, 2001") definiert:



> Das Substantiv Wort hat zwei Pluralformen. Im Sinne von "Einzelwort" hat es den Plural Wörter, z.B. Fremdwörter, Wieviele Wörter hat die Zeile? Du musst dir viele Wörter merken. In den Bedeutungen "Äußerung, zusammenhängende Rede, Beteuerung, Erklärung" dagegen hat es den Plural: die Worte. Z.B. Er verabschiedete sich mit bewegten Worten.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> Ich kann dir die Formen für die einzelnen Sprachepochen der germanischen Sprache geben, falls es dir hilft:


 
... der germanische_n_ Sprache_n_ meinst Du! 



> (Muster: Sg. N, G - Pl. N, G)
> 
> ahd.: wort, wortes - wort, worto
> mhd.: wort, wortes - wort, worte
> altsächsisch: word, wordes - word fatu, wordo fato
> gotisch: waúrd, waúrdis - waúrda, waúrdê
> 
> Hoffe, es hilft.


 
Es bleibt nur anzumerken, daß es sich um "normalisierte" Formen handelt und die germanischen Dialekte in sich keineswegs homogen sind/waren.
Die Formen sind also keineswegs alleingültig.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## freut-sich-die-lies

Hi

Heute sah ich in einer Anzeige:

"*„Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte.“ *Fred R. Barnard, Werbemanager, New York"

Ok, geil, aber warum gibt es Worte an? Ich dachte dass es Wörter war, oder? Wann sollte man "Worte" benutzen?

Vielen Dank! 

Liesel


----------



## Gernot Back

Wort - Wörter:...sind *einzelne *Wörter, die durch Leerzeichen oder andere Satzzeichen voneinander abgegrenzt sind 
(Ausnahme: trennbare Verben im Deutschen die fasst man als ein Wort [Lexem] auf, auch wenn sie in zwei Wörtern getrennt geschrieben werden)​ 
Wort - Worte:... können ihrerseits wiederum aus mehreren Wörtern bestehen und einen ganzen Satz formen. 
Daher auch die Redewendung: _Der Worte sind genug gewechselt, ...._​ 
Ein _Sprichwort _besteht auch seinerseits aus mehreren Wörtern, meist einem ganzen Satz.
Trotzdem heißt es im Plural _Sprichwörter_und nicht _*Sprichworte_. Das ist eigentlcih unlogisch im Deutschen.
http://www.canoo.net/inflection/sprichwort:N:N

Ach ja, hier noch ein ganz chauvinistisches Sprichwort:

_Ein Mann, ein Wort; - eine Frau, ein Wörterbuch! 
_​


----------



## eagerstudent

I have been keen to understand when the plural of 'Wort' should be 'Woerter' or 'Worte', but I have been unable to find an explanation?? Could anyone shed some light on this matter, perhaps?? Many thanks in anticipation!!


----------



## Frank78

"Wörter" are single words, words in a grammatical sense. - You can find these "words" in a dictionary

For example: "Sie benutzte zwei Wörter, die ich nicht kannte."


"Worte" are words in a certain context, an agglomeration of words in a sentence. 

For example: "Ihre aufrichtigen Worte beeindruckten mich."


Perhaps you rather remember:
Wörter consist of letters
Worte consist of thoughts


----------



## eagerstudent

Thank you both for your most helpful replys!


----------



## Ali Smith

So, why did Wittgenstein say _Worte sind Taten._ and not _Wörter sind Taten._? Would it have meant something else?


----------



## Kajjo

WÖRTER

Der Plural "Wörter" ist korrekt, wenn die einzelnen Wörter als unabhängige sprachliche Einheiten betrachtet werden:

_Dieser Satz hat genau sechs Wörter._

Auch bei Fragen wie "Wie viele Wörter enthält dein Text?" geht es einfach um die Anzahl einzelner Wörter, ebenso bei Begriffen wie _Fremdwörter, Hauptwörter, Lieblingswörter_.

WORTE

Der Plural "Worte" wird verwendet, wenn man damit eigentlich Redewendung, Zitat, Phrase, Sinnspruch oder allgemein eine Aussage meint. Hier ergeben die Wörter also zusammen einen Sinn, und wenn man diesen Sinn meint, dann sagt man "Worte".

_Das waren kluge Worte! (= Das war eine kluge Aussage.)_

In Begriffen wie _Dankesworte, Grußworte, Zauberworte_ meint man eben nicht die einzelnen Wörter, sondern den Sinn dahinter.



Ali Smith said:


> why did Wittgenstein say _Worte sind Taten._


Das kannst du dir jetzt selbst beantworten: Weil es um den Sinn der Worte geht, nicht um eine Ansammlung von Wörtern.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> WÖRTER
> 
> Der Plural "Wörter" ist korrekt, wenn die einzelnen Wörter als unabhängige sprachliche Einheiten betrachtet werden:
> 
> _Dieser Satz hat genau sechs Wörter._
> 
> Auch bei Fragen wie "Wie viele Wörter enthält dein Text?" geht es einfach um die Anzahl einzelner Wörter, ebenso bei Begriffen wie _Fremdwörter, Hauptwörter, Lieblingswörter_.
> 
> WORTE
> 
> Der Plural "Worte" wird verwendet, wenn man damit eigentlich Redewendung, Zitat, Phrase, Sinnspruch oder allgemein eine Aussage meint. Hier ergeben die Wörter also zusammen einen Sinn, und wenn man diesen Sinn meint, dann sagt man "Worte".
> 
> _Das waren kluge Worte! (= Das war eine kluge Aussage.)_
> 
> In Begriffen wie _Dankesworte, Grußworte, Zauberworte_ meint man eben nicht die einzelnen Wörter, sondern den Sinn dahinter.


I agree with your description but still I find it a bit misleading: You make it sound as if there were a single word _Wort _with a single meaning in the singular but two plural forms used in different contexts. This is not the best way of looking at it. It is more accurate to think of two different words _Wort(1)_ and _Wort(2)_ with different meanings and incidentally equal singular forms but different plural forms, _Worte_ and _Wörter_, respectively:
_Wort(1)_, pl. _Worte_: An elementary, semantically complete uttering.​_Wort(2)_, pl. _Wörter_: An lexical unit of a given language.​
Example: _Ostern ist im Frühjahr _is one _Wort(1) _expressed as a German sentence consisting of four _Wörter_.

_Wort(1)_ is mainly used in plural (_Worte_) but not always. Here are a few popular set phrases where _Wort(1)_ is used in the singular and where interpretation _Wort(2) _would make no or little sense:
_Auf ein Wort!
Ein Wort gab das andere.
Er sagte nie ein böses Wort._


Ali Smith said:


> So, why did Wittgenstein say _Worte sind Taten._ and not _Wörter sind Taten._? Would it have meant something else?


He used _Wort_ is sense _Wort(1)_, not sense _Wort(2)_. I.e. the statement is about utterings and their meanings and not about the technicalities of lexical units.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you so much! Does that mean _Worte_ is the equivalent of the French _parole_ when the latter is used to mean "words", as in: _Connaissez-vous cette parole de Pascal ?_ or _la parole divine_ or _prêcher la bonne parole_ or _C'est parole d'évangile._, etc.?


----------

